# Goodman furnaces?



## oldgoat (Aug 18, 2005)

A friend at work is thinking about replacing his old furnace that went bad on him with a Goodman furnace. From what I have read Goodman didn't have a real good reputation early on, but they bought out Ammana a couple of years ago. Have anybody worked around them enough to form a opinion on their quality yet? It isn't a brand that I am familar with and would hate to see him get stuck with a low quality unit. His AC was replaced a couple of years ago so that part wouldn't be a issue.


----------



## Aceinstaller (Feb 5, 2006)

I've installed many of their furnaces and have never gotten any warranty callbacks yet in the last 4 years. But the furnaces these days have very little differences between their competitors. It's not like a car brand that has a totally different design than a competitor. most of the parts inside one furnace are from the same company as the other. 

99% of the possible problems with your friends new install will be due to improper sizing or installation. 

That means that you'll want to use a professional company to perform your install and carries the warranty that you are looking for. (the use of unbelievably low install bids compared to reputable companies could result in technical difficulties, hence-you get what you pay for)


----------



## ContractorSon (Feb 4, 2005)

oldgoat said:


> A friend at work is thinking about replacing his old furnace that went bad on him with a Goodman furnace. From what I have read Goodman didn't have a real good reputation early on, but they bought out Ammana a couple of years ago. Have anybody worked around them enough to form a opinion on their quality yet? It isn't a brand that I am familar with and would hate to see him get stuck with a low quality unit. His AC was replaced a couple of years ago so that part wouldn't be a issue.


Consumer Reports has them rated the worst of the major furnace manufacturers.

They also like Honda and Toyota,so what do they know???


----------



## service fitter (Jan 28, 2006)

When I worked residental ,a majority of our warranty calls where goodman furnaces,we used them for new construction, but they retooled their factorys and now they offer the best warranty out there,ten years parts and labor plus if the heat exchanger cracks in ten years you get a new furnace. I still wouldnt put one in my house , I would go with a York or American Standard , two years ago I would have gone with Carrier ,but they redesigned their furnaces ,and cramed all the components together so there a bear to work on


----------

